# Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Intro price ends 1st July 23:59 CET]



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 8, 2014)

*Short film featuring Grosso with music composed by Ivan Torrent*



Grosso is the best instrument we have produced to date. Period.

With Grosso, Sonokinetic BV is changing the paradigm for orchestral phrase-based instruments… again!

Before our Minimal library, the level of control, whilst retaining the authentic sound that live recordings bring to the party, was unheard of. We have gotten so much positive feedback on Minimal that a ‘sequel’ was unavoidable. Mere sequels is not what we do though at Sonokinetic, so if you look at what Grosso brings to the table, you will see an evolved entity that is a homo-sapiens to Minimal’s homo-erectus.

We have conceived this instrument from the ground up, using parts of the Minimal engine and re-imagining many other things to accommodate for the added flexibility Grosso brings to the table. 

The main difference, apart from the obviously upbeat nature of the recorded material and the addition of a choir part and a taiko and non-melodic percussion section, is that we split out the orchestral sections into more parts. Strings and choir are split in low - mid - high, woodwinds and brass into low and high, percussion into taiko and more traditional orchestral percussion. All of these elements have been carefully composed to work well with all of the others, resulting in millions of possible combinations of sounds.

To top off the collection we have added a ‘transition builder’ instrument that is aimed at gluing parts together, and building up towards climaxes. It includes brass and woodwind crescendo chords, and recognises different chord types, like diminished, augmented and dominant 7th. Chords are constructed on the spot from a collection of recorded intervals. This builder instrument also contains percussion and taiko fills, and a fully playable multi-sampled taiko ensemble patch, both as an ensemble and individual drums. Please look at the video to see its capabilities in action.


*Content*

16 Bit version 12 Gb sample pool, 36000+ samples
24 Bit version 23,4 Gb sample pool, 36000+ samples 
6 recorded orchestral sections

- Strings 52 players
- Woodwinds 12 players
- Percussion 6 players
- Taiko Ensemble 6 players
- Brass 15 players
- Choir 40 singers
4 recorded microphone positions

- Close
- Decca tree
- Wide
- Balcony (Far)
…and a proprietary stereo ‘Tutti’ mix for the ‘lite’ instrument

Individual section controls include

- Volume
- Pan
- Rhythmic Shift double/half/ITM
- Harmonic Shift
- Crossfade adjustments

Custom designed interface with score display 
Time Machine Pro capability 
Custom chord recognition and Harmonic Shift capabilities 
‘Intelligent’ Purging system 
Native Instruments Kontakt Player Library license 
Royalty and copyright free content license
Grosso Reference document (PDF) 
Artwork: “Grosso” DVD cover. Designed by Sonokinetic BV 
All files in 44.1 kHz, 24 Bit and 16 Bit NCW format. 
Programmed for Kontakt 5.1 and up

*Demos*

[flash width=450 height=250 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/sonokinetic/sets/grosso[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/sonokinetic/sets/grosso

*Tutorials*

*Overview*


*In Detail*


*Harmonic Shift*


*Transition Builder*


*Tempo Sync*


*DAW Cast - Le Avventura Grosso by Sascha Knorr*



Grosso is available now from http://www.sonokinetic.net/grosso/ 

There is an introductory price of 249.90 Euro for 3 weeks, after which, the regular price will be 299.90 Euro 

Thank you all and enjoy!


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling*

Great. o-[][]-o


----------



## AR (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice. I'm a huge fan of the sonokinetic orchestral series


----------



## Robym (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling*

my poor wallet!!!

R.I.P


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling*

Sounds interesting.... would like to see more


----------



## playz123 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling*

No offense, but it's really difficult to even comment further after seeing this video because it gives little indication, if any, as to what one could expect. Choir and orchestra....great, but many other libraries provide orchestra and choirs? So what does this one do better, how does it do it, and how does it sound? Why should one get excited about it? None of those questions seem to have been answered. "A triumph of the human spirit" ? Really? Why?
Maybe I will decide some day that I really want this library and maybe I will decide I don't, but right now all I know is that Sonkinetic plans to release 'something' involving a choir and an orchestra, but like Jeff, I'd like to see much more before attempting to offer additional comments.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling*

we will of course show more details as the product's development progresses, at the moment we are just really excited about this product, and want to let people know that something is coming, and it won't be that long


----------



## dinerdog (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling*

Why so serious???

It's a little tongue in cheek announcement to watch for something new. Just keep it on your radar.

We're a testy little bunch here aren't we? :wink:


----------



## playz123 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling*

Can't speak for others, but nothing "testy" or critical was intended in my previous message. Just saying that we could use a little more information here before pulling out our wallets. Nothing wrong with that in my opinion. I do realize the announcement was just meant as teaser. As well, I do own many other Sonokinetic products, so am interested to learn more about this one in the future. It appears to me that Sonokinetic understood my point and offered an appropriate reply in return. Hope that clarifies my earlier statements?


----------



## Stephen Rees (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling*

Intriguingly vague


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling*

What I don't really get is this; 
"Sections"-if they're e.g string sections what is different than da capo?
And then again if they're loops what's different than vivace?
Is it the choir and the percussion.
My two questions would be;loops or chromatic sampling? And when saying section,you mean eg full string section or string sub-sections(v1-v2-vla-cel-bassi)? (o)


----------



## NIGHTNEO (Apr 9, 2014)

Is this phrase library or playable?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 9, 2014)

NIGHTNEO @ Wed Apr 09 said:


> Is this phrase library or playable?



Hi NIGHTNEO,

The answer to your question is that it is a playable phrase library :D . It will be similar to Minimal in function, but with even greater flexibility.

Many more details to follow!


----------



## dhmusic (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling*

This is so exciting! Minimal has been one of the most inspiring libraries I've come across in a while. I don't suppose you could share how you're planning to make GROSSO more playable??


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling*

Thoughts on Q2. Are we looking at May or June?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling*

Thanks for your kind comments everyone. From a development perspective we are progressing very nicely, however we have to factor in the NI encoding time which is why we cant be precise in our time estimates

With regard to the playability and flexibility, all will be revealed very soon, but if you liked Minimal you wont be disappointed


----------



## benmrx (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling*

Looking forward to more info on this one! I really like the approach taken with minimal. I do hope that this version has more chord options like suspensions and/or augmented chords.


----------



## NIGHTNEO (Apr 10, 2014)

Sonokinetic BV @ Wed Apr 09 said:


> NIGHTNEO @ Wed Apr 09 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this phrase library or playable?
> ...



Thanks for your details! I have only Trailer Voice Series, H.I.P.P and Carousel, still need to seek more info.
Yes, I'm looking forward to your Walk Through of Grosso!


----------



## Celador (Apr 16, 2014)

Sonokinetic BV @ Wed Apr 09 said:


> The answer to your question is that it is a playable phrase library :D . It will be similar to Minimal in function, but with even greater flexibility.



Sounds like great stuff. Just made a note on my to buy list 2014 . I am sure you will not disappoint us. Maybe this makes up for deleting my well-meant request at your facebook page o-[][]-o.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling*

We went back to the drawing board on this one. Though the Minimal concept is still our foundation, Grosso will enter some new unexplored terrain in sampling. We've put in all our resources and expertise to bring you some revolutionary new features with this library. As soon as we feel comfortable to step out our Alpha version we'll be posting some DAW casts. Expected delivery date has been targeted to end of May. (Though we may deviate a little due to encryption and online-delivery preparation. We want to make sure this one goes as smooth as possible.) And as always; Stay tuned!


----------



## AR (Apr 16, 2014)

Thumbs up


----------



## organix (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling*

Is that an extension to Minimal of which I have read anywhere?

This time with a serious look and feel or again with a lollipop gui? :D


----------



## blougui (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling*



organix @ Wed Apr 16 said:


> Is that an extension to Minimal of which I have read anywhere?
> 
> This time with a serious look and feel or again with a lollipop gui? :D


 :shock: 

De Stijl is not really lollipopi. It might well be the exact opposite. 
:wink: 

- Erik


----------



## Udo (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling*



blougui @ Thu Apr 17 said:


> organix @ Wed Apr 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that an extension to Minimal of which I have read anywhere?
> ...


 :shock: What ...., are people ridiculing Piet Mondriaan? >8o


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling*

Time for another update!

We're getting there. The five Grosso Instruments are coming together pretty nice and the final part of the puzzle (a new extra feature!) is nearing completion. Here's a peak behind the scenes with our Grosso Interfaces and cover art. We hope to be posting Grosso in action next week so you can hear and see this beauty in all its glory. Native Instruments will be booting up their systems soon to encrypt this library for Kontakt Player format. We'll keep you posted, back to work now, a few final hurdles ahead!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling*

"Grosso" DAW CAST by Sonokinetic.

Get your first peek at our latest brainchild. We're proud to show you this marvelous collection for the first time. The library is with NI for encoding with release later this month (May 2014). Stay tuned for further updates


----------



## organix (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [DAWCAST Added]*

Something went wrong with this DAW Cast? 
To my ears it sounds a little bit chaotic. :roll:


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (May 7, 2014)

I'm not won over by the sound of this so this isn't for me but I wish you guys the best of luck with Grosso!


----------



## lucky909091 (May 7, 2014)

I got the idea. Thank you. 

That was really missing in orchsetral sampling.
Perfect.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [DAWCAST Added]*

Something went a bit wrong in that bounce, we are still in beta after all, fixed now, but the dissonance stays  we’ll be showing Grosso’s more conventional side soon!


----------



## MA-Simon (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [DAWCAST Added]*

I like it! 
Reminded me a little of the scores from Journey & The Banner Saga.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [DAWCAST Added]*

Very proud to release the first official "Grosso" demo by our master composer Piotr Musial. A grand orchestral sampling library on Epic scale spanning over 6 instrument patches. Full Orchestral strings, full orchestral brass, full orchestral woodwinds, an orchestral percussion and Taiko ensemble, symphonic choir and a unique transitions builder covering woodwinds, brass and percussion. About 35GB (incl 16 & 24 bit versions). 36000+ samples, 11 instrument patches (incl lite versions of each instrument patch) and Native Instruments Kontakt licensed for Player Version and Library panel. Release between 22nd and 29th of May. (to be announced).The DAW screencast of this composition will be posted next week. Enjoy this and as always, stay tuned!

[flash width=450 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/sonokinetic/official-1st-grosso-demo-meadows-of-etheldeen-by-piotr-musial[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/sonokinetic/offi ... otr-musial


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 8, 2014)

Intriguing stuff, nice work Piotr and Sono.


----------



## organix (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Piotr Musial DEMO added!]*

Thanks to piotr for this good work, now I got a better idea of this library.


----------



## TGV (May 8, 2014)

That *is* a nice demo.


----------



## Hanu_H (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Piotr Musial DEMO added!]*

If that's only 6 miditracks, then wow. I hope this composition is not using too much phrases. I hope Grosso will be bigger and better Da Capo with some risers and build-ups. Really waiting for the screencast.

-Hannes


----------



## Pietro (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Piotr Musial DEMO added!]*

Thanks for your comments.

There will be a naked version posted soon, so you will know what part of it was Grosso. It has some cool new features, that Minimal didn't have. I feel they make it a bit more requiring from the user, but awarding with more creative freedom.

- Piotr


----------



## Jordan Gagne (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [DAWCAST Added]*



Sonokinetic BV @ Thu May 08 said:


> Very proud to release the first official "Grosso" demo by our master composer Piotr Musial. A grand orchestral sampling library on Epic scale spanning over 6 instrument patches. Full Orchestral strings, full orchestral brass, full orchestral woodwinds, an orchestral percussion and Taiko ensemble, symphonic choir and a unique transitions builder covering woodwinds, brass and percussion. About 35GB (incl 16 & 24 bit versions). 36000+ samples, 11 instrument patches (incl lite versions of each instrument patch) and Native Instruments Kontakt licensed for Player Version and Library panel. Release between 22nd and 29th of May. (to be announced).The DAW screencast of this composition will be posted next week. Enjoy this and as always, stay tuned!
> 
> [flash width=450 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/sonokinetic/official-1st-grosso-demo-meadows-of-etheldeen-by-piotr-musial[/flash]
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/sonokinetic/offi ... otr-musial



Niiiiice. Those short string gallops sound incredible.


----------



## XcesSound (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Piotr Musial DEMO added!]*

A great demo by Piotr! Loved it, it's beautiful


----------



## BenG (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Piotr Musial DEMO added!]*

Really looking forward to this! Nice demo Piotr!


----------



## AndyV (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Piotr Musial DEMO added!]*

Gorgeous piece, Piotr. If I recall, I believe you have stated before you are a percussionist by training. Is that you're piano playing or writing as well or part of the library? It's amazing either way. Now THAT's a demo!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (May 9, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Piotr Musial DEMO added!]*

Thanks very much for your kind comments everyone. We have lots more information to share with you over the next week or so, stay tuned


----------



## SergeD (May 9, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [DAWCAST Added]*



Sonokinetic BV @ Thu May 08 said:


> Very proud to release the first official "Grosso" demo by our master composer Piotr Musial.



Could you also sample Piotr and include it in the package?


----------



## EwigWanderer (May 9, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [DAWCAST Added]*



SergeD @ 10th May 2014 said:


> Sonokinetic BV @ Thu May 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Very proud to release the first official "Grosso" demo by our master composer Piotr Musial.
> ...



+1 and include a section in the manual how to keep Piotr happy (what kind of food he needs) 

Great demo Piotr!


----------



## Pietro (May 9, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Piotr Musial DEMO added!]*

Sorry to dissapoint you, guys. I've already been sampled, and it's going to be a private package. Release date is September and we'll call it Filip Musiał .

- Piotr


----------



## TGV (May 10, 2014)

Congrats, Piotr.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (May 12, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Piotr Musial DEMO added!]*

*Grosso DAW CAST - MEADOWS OF ETHELDEEN*

Grandiose orchestral sampling library. Get your second peek at the highly anticipated orchestral library "Grosso"
We're proud to show you this marvelous collection in action for the second time with this unique DAW cast.
Release between May 22nd and May 29th 2014 (to be announced)
stay tuned!
Composition and DAW CAST by Piotr Musiał.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 12, 2014)

Phwoar.


----------



## Gabriel2013 (May 12, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Piotr Musial DEMO added!]*

Hi,

Is this going to cost the same as Minimal?


_Gabriel


----------



## Gabriel2013 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Piotr Musial DEMO added!]*

Any news?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Piotr Musial DEMO added!]*

Hi Gabriel,

We are currently waiting on NI to finish the encoding process at which point we can fill in all the release details. Hopefully, it wont be too much longer .. and thanks for your patience!


----------



## RiffWraith (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Piotr Musial DEMO added!]*

Will you be doing a walkthrough vid for this? If you haven't planned on doing one, I would highly recommend you consider it.

Cheers.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Piotr Musial DEMO added!]*



RiffWraith @ Fri May 23 said:


> Will you be doing a walkthrough vid for this? If you haven't planned on doing one, I would highly recommend you consider it.
> 
> Cheers.



We will have a whole series of videos dedicated to Grosso, that cover all its aspects in detail, these will be available prior to the release.


----------



## RiffWraith (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Piotr Musial DEMO added!]*



Sonokinetic BV @ Fri May 23 said:


> RiffWraith @ Fri May 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Will you be doing a walkthrough vid for this? If you haven't planned on doing one, I would highly recommend you consider it.
> ...


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Piotr Musial DEMO added!]*

Some of you have been emailing asking about the Grosso release date. We thought it time to update all of you on the current situation.

Grosso is coming, and it’s coming soon. The only thing holding us back now is Native Instruments encryption. The guys at NI have ensured us they are doing everything in their power to get Grosso out into the wild, but they have been running into some unforeseen difficulties.

We are all ready to go on our end, and very eager to release Grosso. We have never been more proud of a product than we are of this one. There is nothing we can do from our end to speed up the process. Please bear with us for a little longer, and thank you for understanding.

The Sonokinetic Team


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Piotr Musial DEMO added!]*

fair enough, but what I really want it to know is the price so I can make some decisions....


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 6, 2014)

*Grosso is released!*

*Short film featuring Grosso with music composed by Ivan Torrent*



Grosso is the best instrument we have produced to date. Period.

With Grosso, Sonokinetic BV is changing the paradigm for orchestral phrase-based instruments… again!

Before our Minimal library, the level of control, whilst retaining the authentic sound that live recordings bring to the party, was unheard of. We have gotten so much positive feedback on Minimal that a ‘sequel’ was unavoidable. Mere sequels is not what we do though at Sonokinetic, so if you look at what Grosso brings to the table, you will see an evolved entity that is a homo-sapiens to Minimal’s homo-erectus.

We have conceived this instrument from the ground up, using parts of the Minimal engine and re-imagining many other things to accommodate for the added flexibility Grosso brings to the table. 

The main difference, apart from the obviously upbeat nature of the recorded material and the addition of a choir part and a taiko and non-melodic percussion section, is that we split out the orchestral sections into more parts. Strings and choir are split in low - mid - high, woodwinds and brass into low and high, percussion into taiko and more traditional orchestral percussion. All of these elements have been carefully composed to work well with all of the others, resulting in millions of possible combinations of sounds.

To top off the collection we have added a ‘transition builder’ instrument that is aimed at gluing parts together, and building up towards climaxes. It includes brass and woodwind crescendo chords, and recognises different chord types, like diminished, augmented and dominant 7th. Chords are constructed on the spot from a collection of recorded intervals. This builder instrument also contains percussion and taiko fills, and a fully playable multi-sampled taiko ensemble patch, both as an ensemble and individual drums. Please look at the video to see its capabilities in action.


*Content*

16 Bit version 12 Gb sample pool, 36000+ samples
24 Bit version 23,4 Gb sample pool, 36000+ samples 
6 recorded orchestral sections

- Strings 52 players
- Woodwinds 12 players
- Percussion 6 players
- Taiko Ensemble 6 players
- Brass 15 players
- Choir 40 singers
4 recorded microphone positions

- Close
- Decca tree
- Wide
- Balcony (Far)
…and a proprietary stereo ‘Tutti’ mix for the ‘lite’ instrument

Individual section controls include

- Volume
- Pan
- Rhythmic Shift double/half/ITM
- Harmonic Shift
- Crossfade adjustments

Custom designed interface with score display 
Time Machine Pro capability 
Custom chord recognition and Harmonic Shift capabilities 
‘Intelligent’ Purging system 
Native Instruments Kontakt Player Library license 
Royalty and copyright free content license
Grosso Reference document (PDF) 
Artwork: “Grosso” DVD cover. Designed by Sonokinetic BV 
All files in 44.1 kHz, 24 Bit and 16 Bit NCW format. 
Programmed for Kontakt 5.1 and up

*Demos*

[flash width=450 height=250 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/sonokinetic/sets/grosso[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/sonokinetic/sets/grosso

*Tutorials*

*Overview*


*In Detail*


*Harmonic Shift*


*Transition Builder*


*Tempo Sync*


*DAW Cast - Le Avventura Grosso by Sascha Knorr*



Grosso is available now from http://www.sonokinetic.net/grosso/ 

There is an introductory price of 249.90 Euro for 3 weeks, after which, the regular price will be 299.90 Euro 

Thank you all and enjoy!


----------



## TeamLeader (Jun 6, 2014)

When you use harmonic shift, does that double the players like in Minimal, or does it half them for each part for accurate orch counts?

We had realism problems when using harmonic shift in minimal as the numbers all of a sudden become non real world amounts.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

hi,

no players will be doubled by using Harmonic Shift in Grosso, the only thing that will happen is that the Harmonically Shifted phrase will be transposed in relation to the other active phrases in your preset.
We now have an excellent video dedicated to harmonic shift alone on the website, at 
http://www.sonokinetic.net/products/classical/grosso/

hope this answers your question


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 6, 2014)

Really impressive ideas here. No doubt the usual debates will rage, but it's great to see companies innovating - there is clearly far more control here over how you use stuff than any other loop library I can think of. Congrats to all at Sonokinetic.


----------



## janila (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

I'm glad to see that the good in Minimal has grown to new proportions in Grosso but I'm also disappointed to see that so has the bad.

I've used Minimal in one large-scale project and seen all the Grosso videos so my views are based on these experiences. Basically I like everything you have recorded, the selection of phrases and quality of sound but I dislike the programming in both Minimal and Grosso. Dividing the orchestra into sections in Grosso is a huge leap forward from Minimal but unfortunately it stops there.

Being a template-based media composer I really dislike the lack of set-and-forget patches. The logic behind both libraries forces me to constantly fiddle with Kontakt instead of staying in my DAW and I basically have to do some composing inside the Minimal/Grosso GUI. Not cool. What I ended up with Minimal was a custom script that layers the four slots and seven keyswitches into a four-octave set of keyswitches. Then I divided the orchestral sections to high slow, low slow, high fast and low fast. With 13 Minimal instances in one Kontakt instance I now have control over the whole library without touching Kontakt.

Grosso seems even worse in this regard. It's a good thing that Kontakt doesn't have to drag the whole library in every patch as in Minimal but now I only have 12 slots (for strings and even less for the other sections) instead of 28 which means that I have to use more instances just to get one section covered. Also my script has to be rewritten but based on the video it seems that it can be done.

Fortunately you could fix these things and offer more options for the user. Make some kind of phrase selection patches for separate orchestral sections, one patch of all high strings phrases mapped to keyswitches for example. I could load two of those to be able to play any phrases twice for a more logical approach to the harmonic shift or use two different phrases from each section.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

Janilia - we're all different of course, but I think it's very odd to approach loop libraries in this way. It had never occurred to me to put all the possible options in a template, any more than I'd have all possible notes and chords in a DAW midi library. There's a case to be made for small gestures and runs to be on simple keyswtches, but - as you appear to be discovering - it'll quickly get out of hand if the developer offers more in the way of choice and customisation.

It might be useful to have blank instances routed to the right groups in a template, but then I'd always be wanting to explore the right options for the piece that - happily - appear to be vastly expanded from earlier efforts. It seems strange to criticise the developer for offering greater choice and greater customisation because its harder to put it in simple boxes.

Sonokinetic are to be congratulated in trying a new approach with this. Loops have the potential for stunning realism, but of course the flip side has always been huge restriction in composition, to the point where it usually isn't composition at all. Minimal and now Grosso are really interesting experiments in approaching actual composition from the starting point of loops, not notes. Of course it will never be as flexible, but has other advantages to offer as a trade off. To try to put all available possibilities into a template very much feels like a square peg into a round hole.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

Hi,

we feel it's not feasible to offer the amount of versatility and content in any other way than the way we present it in these instruments. A lot of thought has gone into a way to offer the content to the end user in an inspiring, easy-to-access way. 
I'm not sure I know what you mean by there not being set-and-forget patches, any setting you set in the instrument will be saved with your template, or you could resave patches with your preferred settings and call them up when needed. you could even make an entire preset of hi strings, or low strings, etc. and it is all keyswitchable so works in any sequence. 
But most of all we wouldn't be putting the amount of time and resources we do into making beautiful and intuitive user interfaces if we didn't mean them to be used.
opinions on this can differ for sure, but this is our company philosophy.

kind regards,

Son Thomsen
Sonokinetic


----------



## benmrx (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

Question: I see how you can coax chords other than maj/min out of Grosso using the Harmonic Shift function, but is there any way to sneak suspended chords out of the product?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

Hi, since many of the phrases consist of very basic material eg roots fifths and octaves, if you shift one of your fields by a fourth you will have a standard suspended chord (for instance C - f - g - C) 

If you use phrases that have more harmonic characteristics, for instance a third, you could go for superimposed chords that will also be of a suspended nature, for instance Dm/C, F/C. Because of the added flexibility using the harmonic shift matrix in Grosso you now have full control over what Harmonic shift does.

Hope this answers your question, if not, please watch the dedicated Harmonic shift video on the website, or download the product manual (it's available for download in English and french on the bottom of the product page)


----------



## benmrx (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

Cool. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

no problem


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

Well its a ton of fun for starters. There's a lot of highly usable stuff in there, lots of simple stuff which should be very easy to drop in once you have an idea of what sort of ground the library covers, and should be relatively anonymous (not the "I've heard that phrase before" effect). You could build up tons of layers for full orchestration, but what is likely to be more useful is dropping in odd lines here and there - embellishments and flourishes, fanfares, punctuations and runs. Some of the brass in particular is very strong in that area I think. With practice, the release triggers work well once you've worked out the timing for what you want to do, though a few patches don't seem to work quite right (Sono - eg I can't make the release sound right in the the high brass flourish, top centre column - if I release in a quiet section it sounds a chord, but if I release on the final note of the phrase it fades out)

The harmonic shift is clever, but perhaps a bit limiting in practice as much as you need more than one similar source to start with, and not all the options work so well as others. Similarly, it seems that not all the tonal phrases have major and minor options - most do, but some are major-only I think. Some phrases do vary themselves outside the triad you play, which is a good thing.

Overall a very handy toolkit and clever stuff.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

thanks for your comments 
great to have some first hand user experiences in here.

We will check that brass release, could be a setting to change in a future update, release settings are especially difficult to get right for phrases that have a lot of empty space in the middle.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jun 6, 2014)

Downloading now!
*J*


----------



## mk282 (Jun 6, 2014)

Damn, guys! The trailer alone puts $20 prefab trailers to shame!


Well done, I am beyond amazed, well done!


----------



## organix (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

There is one question to me. Will Minimal become useless with Grosso?
It seems with Grosso I can do all the same as with Minimal in a more flexible and powerful way.


----------



## benmrx (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*



organix @ Fri Jun 06 said:


> There is one question to me. Will Minimal become useless with Grosso?
> It seems with Grosso I can do all the same as with Minimal in a more flexible and powerful way.



I think Grosso definitely has more options and ways to use the instrument, but it's a pretty different sound vs. Minimal to my ears. 

Maybe we'll see a Minimal update with some of these new features?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

Hi,

The played material of Minimal is of a very different nature to Grosso, but they actually work together quite well. In Minimal there is melodic percussion, Grosso has Taiko and traditional Orchestral Percussion, and some choir. If you watch the videos, you'll see the differences.

Also, we are looking into retro fitting some of the functionality, such as the enhanced harmonic shift back in to Minimal.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

Not a huge fan of phrase based libs but Minamal is a pretty special lib and I expect this is also.


----------



## passenger57 (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

Grosso is a wonderful library. Works great with Minimal and is a great value.

Having a live performance layer or layers in my midi 'syntestrations' give the cues an extra feeling of momentum, dynamics and depth. This is especially handy on my crazy stressful score deadlines and makes the overall process more fun. It's like adding some tasty gravy to my sometimes hastily composed midi/orchestral cues. I've been composing mostly synth scores for years and I always strive to give the scores a rich feeling of dynamics, so these tools really help out. 

Thank you sonokinetic!


----------



## The Darris (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

I am having a lot of fun with this library. I will be posting a 'First Impressions" video that walks through all the patches for those interested. 

This is a very inspiring library. Great work SonoKinetic!!!!


----------



## AC986 (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*



The Darris @ Fri Jun 06 said:


> I am having a lot of fun with this library. I will be posting a 'First Impressions" video that walks through all the patches for those interested.



Yes Chris and do it before their limited price offer runs out if you can.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

there are some pretty in-depth videos by Reuben Cornell on the site too that give a good impression of what the instrument does, they are more walkthrough and less advertising, so kinda useful that way


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jun 7, 2014)

This is an amazing creation! The GUI is so simple and logically functional. Really brilliant programming. The depth of this seems far beyond what was started in Minimal. Everything sounds great! It would be superb if the newer Harmonic Shift could be fit into a Minimal update.
Superior job on this, my friends. Outstanding!
*J*


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

Thanks very much for your kind comments, we are glad you are enjoying it :D


----------



## The Darris (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

Here is my patch walkthrough as well as my overall thoughts about Grosso. Enjoy.


----------



## AC986 (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

Thanks a lot Chris. Most handy. I watched half here but it's midnight now and I will catch the rest tomorrow and come back to you with my thoughts.


----------



## cortlandcomp (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

The Darris: Cool vid.

5:00 when you raise the basses - isnt everything recorded together? Or is it one patch, with all of the 5 string groups seperated?


----------



## The Darris (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

Each section within one instrument was recorded separately. This gives you complete control over each section via Panning, Section volume, and the transition speed. The customization is very intuitive, especially with the ability to set individual sections to the modwheel to add expression to some and all sections. The strings and Choir instruments are the only ones with the recorded sections High, Mid, and Low. The real fun is to sit with one patch and play. You will discover all kinds of cool stuff.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

Hi Chris,

nice work on the vid it's extensive...good addition to the ones Reub did!
hope you don't mind if I add a few thoughts;

- the recorded tempo is 135 in 12 8, which correlates with 90 bpm in 4 4, when you play in 130 in 4 4 it is actually playing at 144% speed (so kudos to NI time machine pro for still having it sound good

- changing your chords a bit before the beat will help with most transitons

I'm about 15 minutes in, will post more comments if I have them, if y'all don't mind...


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

around 18:20: 
the reason this is not possible is that we have to purge everything due to the vastness of the instrument, and purge is only available from screen controls, not keyswitches. If you want to ddo what you said, you'd have to use the preset keyswitches for that.

another tip command clicking the mute button solos a field

and you don't have to stick to hi-mid-low, so you can potentially fit 12 hi strings phrases in one instance


----------



## The Darris (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*


Thanks!! I knew I miss read something in the manual. There is just so much to this library that surprises me every hour I spend with it. That is actually really F-ing cool with the ability to select any section for the slot menu, I totally missed out on that feature from your videos and the manual. :oops: :oops: 

Thanks for watching btw, I hope I did this library some justice as the shear elements of all the phrases is so inspiring, kudos to the composers who wrote the phrases.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

one more

54:36
they are temposynced, just have different lenghts, but they will stretch with your tempo

55:23
the Taiko is actually set up to play two handed, so the same drums (with round robins of course) are mapped an octave apart for easy playing of fast passages.

56:20
C-Eb-Gb will give you diminished, whilst C-Gb-Bb will give you half diminished or m7b5


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

yeah,

I think it's amazing that you did an hour long vid on our product so of course I'm gonna watch it!
and yes, there is certainly a lot in it. At the end of the vid you point people to the manual, which is something we put a lot of time in for this one, so well worth the look. There is also the quick info overlay in the instrument itself, when you press the little 'i' in the bottom right.
I find myself going back to that quite often to quickly see where the keyswitches are for the different instruments, when I have them stacked on the same midi channel, like you briefly did with woods and strings. 
Many people use it in many different ways I have learned, I like stacking combinations of them in one instance, and then using the mute keyswitches to bring in and take out sections as I'm building my piece.
Your comment about using it sparsely is really spot on I think, though it is possible, this tool is not really meant to build entire compositions, but to add texture and life in the right places I think it will come in handy in many different styles and pieces.

I think you did a great job showing a lot of phrases on this one, still urge people to also go see some of Reub's vids on our website, since some things that make this even more flexible to use, like the harmonic shift function, and the different temposync settings, are not in this vid...not that anyone can blame you, after an hour's worth of material


----------



## The Darris (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

I realized that after the fact too. I hit the end of the recording and said to myself, "I forgot to do the harmonic shift demostration. That alone is great to add those leading tones of the 7th and 2nds within your phrases. I could honestly do another hour long video and still show something new in its functionality. I do apologize for miss informing my audience though, I completely interrupted what I read incorrectly. Regardless, I think this library can speak for itself minus my ramblings. Thanks again for your comments on different parts. I will take the time to add in some annotations for future viewers.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

again, I think yours is a great addition to the videos reuben did, and if you would have played all of that at recorded speed, the vid would be about 44% longer even


----------



## AC986 (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*



The Darris @ Tue Jun 10 said:


> Thanks for watching btw, I hope I did this library some justice as the shear elements of all the phrases is so inspiring, kudos to the composers who wrote the phrases.



Thank you Chris. Did you miss the other windows available or was there no time? I didn't see you use the mod wheel either. The Harmonic Shift you've explained but I was looking for that.

Also, I got confused with time signatures and it translates into say 4/4 at any tempo?

Looks fun.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*



adriancook @ Tue Jun 10 said:


> The Darris @ Tue Jun 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I got confused with time signatures and it translates into say 4/4 at any tempo?
> ...



allow me to answer that
Grosso is recorded in 12 8 time signature, it will adapt to 4 4, where it will play in a triplet feel, the eighth notes will be eighth triplets in 4 4, that's why the recorded tempo of 135 equates to 90 bpm in 4 4. 
In other timesignatures it will also work, note that for all eighth based timesigs (6 8, 7 8 12 8 etc) it will treat the 8th notes as straight 8th notes, for quarter based timesigs it will do the triplet mode.
There are several modes to sync to your DAW, in bar sync modes it will always play the 1st beat of the pattern on the first beat of the bar, regardless of where you start the pattern, so you could for instance start on the fourth beat with an upbeat and land on the first beat of the pattern on the next 'one' in your sequencer. In this mode it will also pick up the position in the phrase when you switch to another chord or another preset, so when you play a chord change on beat 4, it will start at beat 4 in the new key. 
When you are doing odd meters like 7 8 the bar sync should still work (there's some quite complicated scripting behind that) only if you don't change chords, or retrigger the chord on the next 'one' it will keep playing the regular pattern, so it will not magically turn into a 7 8 pattern, you will have to coerce it into doing that manually. In these odd meters it often works well to switch off bar sync and phrase follow mode, and have it retrigger the phrase from the start on each 'strong point' of your timesig...

Hope that explains it a bit

Son - Sonokinetic


----------



## The Darris (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*



adriancook @ Tue Jun 10 said:


> The Darris @ Tue Jun 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for watching btw, I hope I did this library some justice as the shear elements of all the phrases is so inspiring, kudos to the composers who wrote the phrases.
> ...



12/8 is typically counted with the dotted quarter note getting the beat. 4/4 goes by the straight quarter note. Because Grosso was recorded in 12/8 at 135bpm, that equates to 90bpm for 4/4. I completely forgot about the bpm conversion so I was actually playing these samples around %44 faster than their recorded tempo.


----------



## AC986 (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*



Sonokinetic BV @ Tue Jun 10 said:


> In other timesignatures it will also work, note that for all eighth based timesigs (6 8, 7 8 12 8 etc) it will treat the 8th notes as straight 8th notes, for quarter based timesigs it will do the triplet mode.
> There are several modes to sync to your DAW, in bar sync modes it will always play the 1st beat of the pattern on the first beat of the bar, regardless of where you start the pattern, so you could for instance start on the fourth beat with an upbeat and land on the first beat of the pattern on the next 'one' in your sequencer. In this mode it will also pick up the position in the phrase when you switch to another chord or another preset, so when you play a chord change on beat 4, it will start at beat 4 in the new key.
> When you are doing odd meters like 7 8 the bar sync should still work (there's some quite complicated scripting behind that) only if you don't change chords, or retrigger the chord on the next 'one' it will keep playing the regular pattern, so it will not magically turn into a 7 8 pattern, you will have to coerce it into doing that manually. In these odd meters it often works well to switch off bar sync and phrase follow mode, and have it retrigger the phrase from the start on each 'strong point' of your timesig...
> 
> ...



That sounds more complicated than it probably is.

You might want to do a separate video on that if possible. Many thanks for you explanation.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

I think the prevailing answer is while Minimal has much straight 4/4 feel stuff, Grosso has a 6/8 feel through the main patches, and that does not change even with tempo changes. Having a combo of the 2 certainly covers a lot more ground.

Correct me of course if I am mistaken.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*



Craig Sharmat @ Tue Jun 10 said:


> I think the prevailing answer is while Minimal has much straight 4/4 feel stuff, Grosso has a 6/8 feel through the main patches, and that does not change even with tempo changes. Having a combo of the 2 certainly covers a lot more ground.
> 
> Correct me of course if I am mistaken.



yes, that would be it in a nutshell

bottom line is that it just works in most circumstances, and that all the complicated stuff happens under the hood, which is how we like to do stuff...


----------



## TeamLeader (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

What day does intro price end on Grosso ?


----------



## The Darris (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*



TeamLeader @ Fri Jun 20 said:


> What day does intro price end on Grosso ?



3 weeks from release, so around the weekend of June* 29th.


----------



## playz123 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*



The Darris @ Fri Jun 20 said:


> TeamLeader @ Fri Jun 20 said:
> 
> 
> > What day does intro price end on Grosso ?
> ...



"May" 29th? Bad news then for those of us who are unable to time travel and still haven't purchased Grosso!


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Jun 20, 2014)

I am hugely disappointed in this library. I say this as a big Minimal and Sonokinetic fan. I currently work on 2 trailers and I can't use anything from Grosso. Everything just sounds wrong to my ears. I have a feeling that this has to do with the 12/8 time signature. I mainly work in 4/4 and 3/4, so only God knows why you guys chose to record in 12/8. I really wish you would have further developed the Minimal idea/concept. It was inspiring. Grosso puts me off. Sorry to be so harsh, I am sure you spent a lot of time and money in this library but it certainly doesn't work for me.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

Hi Guido,

With Grosso we set out to do a 12 8 product because this is an area not much covered yet in orchestral phrase based sampling. In order to keep the product coherent, and make all phrases and parts of phrases interchangeable we stuck with that throughout the product. There will be other products that focus on different areas, but Grosso just is a 12 8 (or triplet based 4 4) product. By the way, you can fool Grosso by writing in 8 8 instead of 4 4, it will then play the eighth notes as eighth notes instead of triplets, but not all phrases will work equally well then, because of the arcs being made towards 6 or 12.
We actually got the idea at a Danny Elfman concert in the Royal Albert Hall, when we found that many of his climaxes were in 12 8, and then we started hearing 12 8 everywhere, in trailers, films, places where uplifiting or driving music was required.

I'm sorry you feel this way, we do advertise the product as being 12 8 all the way...


----------



## Udo (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*



The Darris @ Sat Jun 21 said:


> TeamLeader @ Fri Jun 20 said:
> 
> 
> > What day does intro price end on Grosso ?
> ...


I received an official response a few days ago: "The discount will end on 30 June".


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks. Yes, you made the 12-8 very clear. Unfortunately I am not a trained musician and thought 12-8 is only a "longer" 4-4. Maybe a good opportunity to study some 12-8 tracks and expand my horizon. Can anyone recommend some trailer or film cues in 12-8 for me to look into?


----------



## TGV (Jun 21, 2014)

Guido Negraszus @ Sat Jun 21 said:


> Thanks. Yes, you made the 12-8 very clear. Unfortunately I am not a trained musician and thought 12-8 is only a "longer" 4-4. Maybe a good opportunity to study some 12-8 tracks and expand my horizon. Can anyone recommend some trailer or film cues in 12-8 for me to look into?


You can play 12/8 in 4/4, if you think of each group of 3 notes as a triplet, and consider the tempo 50% faster. E.g., if your 4/4 track plays at 90bpm, it has 270 triplets of 1/8 per minute. So, if you can make the lib play at 135bpm (that is 270/2, for converting 1/8 to 1/4) it should align perfectly with your 4/4 phrase, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks TGV. Lol, yeah I just googled it and found some similar info. I still hope to find some music examples, that helps me more in terms of HOW to write in 12-8. But I get the " triplet feel" thing now.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

I did this for the Live Free DieHard Trailer back in 2007

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UcpL45SZRM

Last cut


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks Craig. Sounds cool!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

A little reminder if you haven't yet purchased Grosso, we will be ending the introductory discount period on July 1st 23:59 CET


----------



## benmrx (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic RELEASES "Grosso" Grandiose Orchestral Sampling [Walkthoughs added!]*

Couldn't help it...., purchased and downloading now! Stoked! FWIW, I had some troubles using the main Credit Card option for payment, but using the Paypal tab I was able to select their credit card option, used the exact same Card and it worked just fine. Just a heads up if anyone else runs into the same issue.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jul 1, 2014)

Last day to pick up Grosso at the introductory price! Price reverts to €299.90 at midnight CET tonight


----------



## GORILLA (Jul 8, 2014)

Darn! Wish I would of seen this sale earlier :(


----------



## studioj (Aug 8, 2014)

Just picked this up... the 12/8 thing was a bit of a surprise actually... I kept thinking "I must be missing something...".. but the 12/8-ness of it is great, just wish there was a simpler way to change the relationship when necessary. perhaps a button for an update that can easily change the subdivision/sync? The current timing button seems to only affect even divisions of the tempo. I'd like that so we aren't having to change how we have a current cue set up, etc.


----------



## IFM (Aug 13, 2014)

Sooo might you consider reviving a sale price for vi members? I just discovered this (must have been under a rock) and totally missed the intro.


----------

